# Other than that, we didn't do much



## obscaenvs

I want to translate "_Other than that, we didn't do much_" into Turkish, but other than "_Bunun dışında..._" I am not making any progress. I am writing diary entries in Turkish, and the only thing we did do today was watch our daughter get a riding lesson (the very first she has ever taken).


----------



## Rallino

You can continue with:



obscaenvs said:


> [...] "_Bunun dışında..._"  [...]



_... pek bir şey yapmadık.
_


----------



## obscaenvs

Tack så mycket!


----------



## Guner

obscaenvs said:


> I want to translate "_Other than that, we didn't do much_" into Turkish, but other than "_Bunun dışında..._" I am not making any progress. I am writing diary entries in Turkish, and the only thing we did do today was watch our daughter get a riding lesson (the very first she has ever taken).



"Bugün yaptığımız tek şey kızımızın binicilik dersini seyretmekti. Bunun dışında pek bir şey yapmadık."

or if you want to combine them together:

"Bugün, kızımızın binicilik dersini seyretmenin dışında pek bir şey yapmadık."
or
"Bugün, kızımızın binicilik dersini seyretmekten başka pek bir şey yapmadık."


----------



## Phosphorus

obscaenvs said:


> I want to translate "_Other than that, we didn't do much_" into Turkish, but other than "_Bunun dışında..._" I am not making any progress. I am writing diary entries in Turkish, and the only thing we did do today was watch our daughter get a riding lesson (the very first she has ever taken).



Your attempt is correct. Here lies another alternative:

*"ondan başka hiçbir şey yapmadık"*, or *"ondan başka, artık bir şey yapmadık"*.

I presume _"artık bir şey yapmadık" _could stand in a better stance for "we did not do much".


----------



## LunarLord

> "Bugün yaptığımız tek şey kızımızın binicilik dersini seyretmekti. Bunun dışında pek bir şey yapmadık."
> 
> or if you want to combine them together:
> 
> "Bugün, kızımızın binicilik dersini seyretmenin dışında pek bir şey yapmadık."
> or
> "Bugün, kızımızın binicilik dersini seyretmekten başka pek bir şey yapmadık."



Guner's sentences are correct. If i was going to translate the sentence, i would most likely use "onun dışında" or "onun haricinde" instead of "bunun dışında"  since it literally means "other than this" . Also, you can use "pek (de fazla) bir şey" or "pek (fazla) bir şey" as some sort of intensifier to make it sound more idiomatic but i would definitely not use Phosphorus's sentences.


----------



## Phosphorus

LunarLord said:


> Also, you can use "pek (de _fazla_) bir şey" or "pek (_fazla_) bir şey" as some sort of intensifier to make it sound more idiomatic but i would definitely not use Phosphorus's sentences.



But here ,http://www.nisanyansozluk.com/?k=fazla, it definitely regards "artık" as a pure Turkish equivalent for "fazla"-itself a loanword of Arabic origin. Anyways you are supposed to know the syntax and usage better than me since you are after all a native speaker and I am not conversed with Turkish in that level, or perhaps I am preoccupied with linguistic purism in this case.


----------



## LunarLord

It's not something about linguistic purism or using only words of Turkish origin(I am also a fan of using Turkish words instead of loanwords). But just in Turkish language there are thousands of loanwords still in use(Especially in law and bureaucracy). Most of them so common that the man in the street consider them as Turkish words when you ask. It just like "kalabalık" or "dolma" in Swedish (One of my Swedish friends told me that once, i am not sure whether it is true or not) .


----------



## Phosphorus

Yes this is why I stated that you are supposed to know the syntax and usage better than me.

I am usually obsessed with the idea of using etymologically authentic words, when using any languages. My _atadil_ (a coinage of mine in comparison with mother tongue!) is Azerbaijani Turkish, and however some formidable figures regard the case of Turkish purification a "catastrophic success", but I often find myself obliged to use pure Turkish words-as far as they would not cause alienation. In this case I preferred to use "artık" since it is used instead of "fazla" in Azerbaijani (which totally lacks "fazla" as far as I am concerned).


----------



## obscaenvs

LunarLord said:


> It's not something about linguistic purism or using only words of Turkish origin(I am also a fan of using Turkish words instead of loanwords). But just in Turkish language there are thousands of loanwords still in use(Especially in law and bureaucracy). Most of them so common that the man in the street consider them as Turkish words when you ask. It just like "kalabalık" or "dolma" in Swedish (One of my Swedish friends told me that once, i am not sure whether it is true or not) .



It's true in the case of "kalabalık", which we spell "kalabalik" and take to mean "chaos among a group of people", so its meaning has drifted some. In the case of "dolma", we use it only in "kåldolmar" which is minced meat wrapped in cabbage leaves and cooked in the oven, more or less like the Turkish equivalent - only, we have no wine leaves up here


----------



## obscaenvs

LunarLord said:


> Guner's sentences are correct. If i was going to translate the sentence, i would most likely use "onun dışında" or "onun haricinde" instead of "bunun dışında"  since it literally means "other than this" . Also, you can use "pek (de fazla) bir şey" or "pek (fazla) bir şey" as some sort of intensifier to make it sound more idiomatic but i would definitely not use Phosphorus's sentences.


Thank you! Very helpful!


----------

